# Region Change



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I just bought a dvd movie, turns out it is region 2, I am in region 1, anyway to chamge regions? Using Win.8.1. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You can change the region in your DVD drive properties.

This is ok for a one time change but there will be a limit to how many times you can change. On my W7, its 5 and warns;



> CAUTION You can change the region a limited number of times.
> After Changes remaining reaches zero, you cannot change the region even if you reinstall Windows or move your DVD drive to a different computer.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Return it and get a DVD for the correct region code, you start changing regions once, you keep doing it till the end of time


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Region Code is designed to allow people who have bought a DVD player in one region and move to another region to play movies from that region. 
As stated, you can change the Region _up to_ *5 *times in all versions of Windows. On the Fifth time, you are stuck with whatever region you last used. So, unless you are planning on moving to another country, you don't want to change the Region Code. 

For those who want to change their region code, Press the *Win* key+*R* and press enter. In the _Run _Box type *devmgmt.msc *and press enter. In the _Device Manager_, Expand DVD/CD-Rom Drives, Right click your DVD player, choose *Properties/DVD Region* tab Select your country in your new region.


----------

